# Eingabe Erleichterung



## Homer_ (15. August 2010)

Hey, 


@echo off
echo x=msgbox("Guten Morgen",0+48,"15.08.2010")>msg1.vbs
echo x=msgbox("Guten Mittag",0+48,"15.08.2010")>msg2.vbs
cls
start msg1.vbs
start msg2.vbs

gibt es einen leichteren weg festzulegen was in der meldung stehen soll?
also sprich was 
echo x=msgbox("Guten Morgen",0+48,"15.08.2010")>msg1.vbs
echo x=msgbox("Guten Mittag",0+48,"15.08.2010")>msg2.vbs
ersetzt

vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## Nawi0 (16. August 2010)

Homer_ hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> @echo off
> ...


 
wenn das eine batch ist kannst du es vieleicht mit einer if abfrage versuchen


```
IF Zeichenfolge1 Vergleichsoperator Zeichenfolge2 Befehl
IF CMDEXTVERSION Zahl Befehl
IF DEFINED Variable Befehl

Mögliche Vergleichsoperatoren:

LSS - kleiner als
LEQ - kleiner als oder gleich
GTR - größer als
GEQ - größer als oder gleich
```

siehe commandprompt > If /?

alternativ für vb

```
if integer > integer
oder
if integer < integer
```

leider hab ich keine ahnung wie du die aktuelle stunde rausfinden kannst


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2010)

Hi.

Erstell dir doch eine VBSkript Datei:

```
' msgbox.vbs

if wscript.arguments.count <> 3:
  wscript.echo "error: expected 3 arguments."
else
  Dim title, flags, msg
  title = wscript.arguments(0)
  flags = CLng(wscript.arguments(1))
  msg = wscript.arguments(2)

  msgbox title, flags, msg
end if
```
und ruf es dann auf:

```
msgbox.vbs "Guten Morgen" 48 "15.08.2010"
```
Wobei es vermutlich einfacher wäre gleich alles in VBSkript zu schreiben... 

Gruß


----------

